# Red, Green Blue and Medical Latex tubing.



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The red, green, blue and medical tubing 1/4 inch outside dimmest are what is available on island at this time. I have been using the tubing, are there any advantages in trying the others. Your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Where the difference in tubes lies is the wall thickness. If the O.D.is .25 on all check the I.D. the smaller the I.D. the stronger the bands. Check out ( testing chinese tubes)


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I realize that, thanks for the reply. I wanted to know which would be best choice all things considered, bearing in mind those mentioned are what I can get on the island.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Pm me your address and I will send you a few meters of flatband latex to play with too.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks a million!


----------

